# Klones vs BD-2but could we refrain from??



## Solaceguitars (May 3, 2010)

Hey everyone, 
So I have been listening to samples and comparisons for weeks now on Klons and Klones. Love or hate them... I find the entire argument on their hype incredibly interesting. I will never afford one, and the Klones by pedalmonsters and rawkworks seem quite close tonally. Therefore I may be interested due to price, and quite awesome tones! (Even on youtube)

My hesitation is that I already have Blues driver/LPB-1/SD-1/OD-3/TS-7 on my board boosting a VHT special 6, and don't need more overlap. (something needs to go)
In weeks of searching I have not found a video comparing a BD-2 or LPB-1 to a Klone or Klon. 
My thoughts are that these should do the same thing if all anyone does is use the Klon as a boost anyways....

My question to you is; Do you have any opinions on how close you can get with a BD-2 or LPB-1 as a boost? How much "more" does a klone/klon offer to your ears? 

If anyone has a Klone and BD-2 that could describe the differences, I would be especially grateful


I am aware of the "other options" by Paul C and the rest of the transparent OD market, amazing stuff, I may even have interest in other brands, but for now i'd like to keep this thread simple and not disscuss those yet.... thanks!!!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

1) The Klon is not intended to produce a pleasing overdrive sound on its own, whereas the BD-2 can make nice sounds (although perhaps not inspiring ones) with a $49 Frontman amp set for clean.
2) Because the BD-2 is designed to produce a nice rounded overdrive_* on its own*_, rather than _*out of the amp*_, you will not hear them directly compared. Someone may have done it somewhere, but they are such different strategies for achieving overdrive, that it's a bit like saying you haven't run into any direct comparisons of Klons and Blackface Tremoluxes.

3) The Klon "preconditions" the signal to push an almost overdriven amp into overdrive in a pleasing way. THis involves the blending of clean and slightly distorted signal, some tweaking of the power supply and headroom, and a particular form of treble cut. The BD-2 is essentially a discrete op-amp, based on FETs. IT has lower headroom than the KLon and has no blending involved. Again, it is _possible _that one could make an amp pushed by either one sound more or less like the other, but there would be a lot of knob twiddling involved.

4) When Bill Finnegan used to sell the Klon Centaur directly, he would usually have a 30 minutes phone conversation with the prospective buyer, inquire in some depth about their rig, and then either make a recommendation to buy, or a recommendation not to buy, depending on whether the Klon would complement the rig. The BD-2 is intended to produce usable sounds _in spite of_ the rig. Different strategy.


----------



## Solaceguitars (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply mhammer,
I suppose this answers my question. 
They are somewhat non comparable, and the Klon's boost is complicated at that.


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

Solaceguitars said:


> They are somewhat non comparable, and the Klon's boost is complicated at that.


I would agree with this. Both are excellent pedals, but completely different purposes. I can only speak for the klon-type circuits which have a thing all to their own. A very polarizing pedal indeed. As for the original question of whether it can be imitated by either the bd-2 or the lpb-1: whichever pedal gives you more output and a stronger low-mid presence will get you closest. Exact? No, but that's the beauty of pedals: they're all so different and unique!


----------

